# Good START Triage site - with good training video.



## CaptainPanic (Dec 31, 2005)

Found this while surfing today - it is a START Triage site tells a bit about it and offers Training video available for free download.

http://www.citmt.org/start/background.htm

-CP


----------



## TTLWHKR (Dec 31, 2005)

With FEMA implimenting this whole National Incident Management System (NIMS), as opposed to millions of different Incident Command Systems (ICS), this is a good topic. I think it would be interesting to find out how many different types of Triage Systems are in place across the US and Canada. More specifically, how many spearate systems are used in single states. The objective of NIMS, is to make ICS compatible so that all branches of Emergency Services can work united. That is Police, Fire, EMS, EOC, and the Military. Perhaps it would be a good idea to make every state, and all entities in it use the same Triage Tag system?

As to not monopolize any one company, a certain type could be made that are available from all suppliers. 

We use a system in the county that works with a bar code system. Prior to that it was the Mettag Kits. In PBH, we still had cases of the DOD-OCD cards because METTAG was too expensive to mass stock.


----------



## almostglue (Jan 1, 2006)

This is the triage our service uses.  I've got the video practically memorized I've seen it so many times (which is probably a good thing skill-wise, but for my mental health I could use an updated video with better acting...).  It seems to work pretty well for us, honestly the only time we ever use it is during our mock MCI drills, but one day it will definitely come in handy.  It's simple and easy to learn.  The command staff have to know their roles for everything to work efficiently, but for joe medic it's a relatively simple tool for triaging patients.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 5, 2006)

So does anybody have a link to any NIMS training videos?

BTW, thanks for the link to the START Triage.  I may end up using that in one of our training sessions.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jan 5, 2006)

http://www.emacintl.com/is700/


Take the NIMS Test Online...


----------

